# Marshall Amps - Best Ever?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

In your opinion, what is the greatest amp Marshall has ever put out?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

For me it would be a toss up between the JMP and the old bluesbreaker.


----------



## el84 (Sep 22, 2006)

Well I'de have to go with,

'67,'68 Plexi's,

12000 series Plexi's

JCM 800-2203 which I currently own and it is a MONSTER!

I'm dying to give the new JTM45 ri a test run as well Drool 

So many Marshall's so little time 

D.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

My fave is the JMP head with the 2 inputs and the master volume. I've never owned one, but have played through a couple at jamming spaces.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Like el84 said.....

'67,'68 Plexi's,
12000 series Plexi's
JCM 800-2203 
JTM45

Early '70's metalface....the '74 was a monster too....

I'd like to bring in a Marshall 6100 into this thread....and NOT the 6100LM or the combo's...the early ones with the factory el34's in 'em before they went and put 5881's in 'em....
The clean is definitely do-able....and takes pedals well....country and blues all the way here....
the 2nd channel is very versatile and covers a lot of ground that convincingly imitates the classic Marshalls of the past (no modelling here....ALL TUBE) and the 3rd channel ( though it could be a li'l darker sounding for my tastes) can satisfy almost any high gain nut. It can also run in pentode or triode....25/50/100 watts...Effects loops can even run in series or parallel ! 
I just LOVE it's versatility....and sounds great !! 7 preamp tubes and 4 power tubes make it a li'l expensive to maintain....and it is difficult to work on.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Scottone said:


> My fave is the JMP head with the 2 inputs and the master volume.


Mine too...


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

in order, the best first.

I had a '67 plexi
2555 Slash edition Jubilee
JCM 800 Zack Wylde
Mosfet 

And now I have a Mojave Peacemaker it's a Marshall non-master type of amp. This amp kills them all, for my taste. This amp is more like the '67 plexi with more shops, control an response and you can make it sounds exactly like a '67 ,'68.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Mine would have to be the 72-73 big box 50 watters. Just something about those that are magic. Really great clean tone, that morphs into great solo sound.
I've had a 70' 100 watter for decades. Really nothing compares to the sheer power and great tone that that amp has. If you want to know where Hendrix was inpirsed to write and play such pieces as "Are You Experienced?" Just take a good vintage Strat. turn that old 100 watter all the way up through two old 4x12's and...hang on to your hat. But....other than in the studio, where can I play it? The last gig I took to was Halloween 1988 at the Bamboo club in Toronto. I had it buried in the corner of the stage, so the sound man wouldn't be on my back. I played my 59' Les Paul Jr. through it, no pedals, and the volume at about 8. SHEER SONIC NIRVANA !!!!!

cheers
Pete


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, they are loud. 
My Mojave have the power dampening wich makes it lot more versatile and it does'nt suck to much tone. I have also a good improvement with the Scumback speakers. They are very tridimentional an vintage tone. Sounds not bad at all!!


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a JTM45 and love it!For my $ I think it is one of (if not the best)sounding head's marshall has ever put there name on.


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

I've got a JTM45 combo that freakin' KILLS!!!!! Unfortunately,I can't afford to keep both it,and the custom amp I bought from a buddy of mine a while back,so the BluesBreaker must go!It does have my vote for the overall most supreme Marshall sound for the music I play!evilGuitar: 

Scott

PS:Feel free to PM me if anyone would like to see this amp;it IS for sale,and located in Sarnia.

Thanks!


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

> My Mojave have the power dampening wich makes it lot more versatile and it does'nt suck to much tone. I have also a good improvement with the Scumback speakers. They are very tridimentional an vintage tone. Sounds not bad at all!!


That's a lovely rig!!

I've only recently joined the Marshall club after owning many other amps but mostly Fenders. Luckily I started with a 68 50 watter so now there's really no other meaningful amp in my life anymore.


----------



## superleadfixer (Oct 14, 2006)

Very Subjective....but I love the 12seires Plexis the most with the JTM100 with GECs KT66, hummmmmm delicious:tongue:


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Mine would have to be the 72-73 big box 50 watters. Just something about those that are magic. Really great clean tone, that morphs into great solo sound.
> I've had a 70' 100 watter for decades. Really nothing compares to the sheer power and great tone that that amp has. If you want to know where Hendrix was inpirsed to write and play such pieces as "Are You Experienced?" Just take a good vintage Strat. turn that old 100 watter all the way up through two old 4x12's and...hang on to your hat. But....other than in the studio, where can I play it? The last gig I took to was Halloween 1988 at the Bamboo club in Toronto. I had it buried in the corner of the stage, so the sound man wouldn't be on my back. I played my 59' Les Paul Jr. through it, no pedals, and the volume at about 8. SHEER SONIC NIRVANA !!!!!
> 
> cheers
> Pete


IS the 100 watt head you are talking about the non master volume point to point wired super lead? thanks


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

i have a 68 plexi JMP50 and a 69 metalface JMP50. although i think the 69 may sound better, the plexi panel has me biased towards the 68.

on the other hand my 76 2203 is a monster and versatile as hell. its roar and headroom cannot be denied.

haven't tried the JTM45, its next on the list.

as for cabs my fav is my 1981 1960A with 65W celestions, then my 69 8x10 and my 75 2x12 with red fang and greenback speakers.....

ain't nothing like a Marshall!!!!!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

gerald guerrero said:


> IS the 100 watt head you are talking about the non master volume point to point wired super lead? thanks


Oh yes. All there was in the Marshall clan in those days was point to point. And several years from master volumes being introduced.
Actually I just got a 73' 100 watt Super Lead. Still no master, still point to point but sounds very different from my 70'. Not better or worse, just different. It seeems a little less huge than the 70'. But that's okay with me.
More Bad Company and less Cream. :rockon2: Less Jimi and more RitchieevilGuitar:


----------



## LIX (Jun 10, 2009)

Ill have to put in my vote for 1969 to 1973 20 watt lead and bass heads. Ive owned many but now down to two keepers. Absolutely great sounding plexi tones at resonable volumes that you can actually gig with these days. Plus i love el84 tubes and these amps do not dissapoint. If you havent tried one definitely give one a shot, but the reissues sound nothing like the originals so keep that in mind.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

JTM45


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I loved the 1987 line-up, This with a couple pedals can cover a lot of ground.

For their modern sounds the TSL 100 after you fry the god awful transformer and replace with larger more reliable iron, really kicks ass.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

I love all my Marshall's but just built a clone of a 1981 JCM800 2204 and it is a BEAST!! I now get why late 70's JMP 2204's and JCM800's are so loved, it's just the exact Marshall tone I had in my head.. The perfect combo with a Les Paul, hard rock all day long!


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Yamariv said:


> I love all my Marshall's but just built a clone of a 1981 JCM800 2204 and it is a BEAST!! I now get why late 70's JMP 2204's and JCM800's are so loved, it's just the exact Marshall tone I had in my head.. The perfect combo with a Les Paul, hard rock all day long!


Best Marshall circuit is a 2204. Ideally through a quad of G12-65s.
It has everything you need and nothing you don't.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

I have this old thing, 1968 12,000 series Superbass Plexi.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Valvestate.


----------

